# How bad is your MTS?



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

So with a recent complaint about the number of tanks I have, it got me wondering how many tanks do you have (rephrased as, "How bad is your MTS?").

I currently have 5: 75g, 20g, 15g, 10g, and a 6.5g wall mounted picture frame aquarium. Possibly starting another tank within 2 weeks...


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm embarrassed to say I don't even know how many tanks I have anymore and today I bought 2. I'm trading for 2 more tomorrow.... I stopped counting around the 26 mark.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Holy cowpile! I was wondering how many you had Kate, but 26?!? Now I really want to see all the tanks you've got!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Holy cowpile! I was wondering how many you had Kate, but 26?!? Now I really want to see all the tanks you've got!


Its past that now...And I have an empty 55 sitting right next to me and an empty 30 downstairs. I need my head examined. truly...Right now my house is a mess with tanks lol. Ciddian has seen some of the carnage awhile back when I had somewhat control of my MTS. With fall auctions coming I have tanks set up everywhere lol. One day you should come out fish store shopping with Tabatha, Jess and myself. They are awesome enablers, I'm the innocent good one.  

*runs away*


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

3 - 20, 4, and 12gs. my partner thinks that's a lot, but holy hell 26? i'd love/possibly have an aneurysm if i had that many.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

twoheadedfish said:


> 3 - 20, 4, and 12gs. my partner thinks that's a lot, but holy hell 26? i'd love/possibly have an aneurysm if i had that many.


I only have 18 running currently, but that's about to change pretty quickly. I hate to say this but I'm bursting at the seams and already told my husband i need more tanks lol. I want to win the649 so I can buy a farm house and convert the barn into a fish house.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a 20 tall, a 45 long, and a 90 set up and running right now. 

I also have an empty 40 and a 20 in the garage just waiting for something along with an empty sump/refugium.

I just live in an apartment and 2 of my tanks are 4 feet long so I don't see me fitting too many more in here.. though when I ordered my c02 regulator I ordered one with a 4 port manifold so I'm ready for 3 more planteds


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> One day you should come out fish store shopping with Tabatha, Jess and myself. They are awesome enablers, I'm the innocent good one.
> 
> *runs away*


Haha, invitation accepted! If you're ever in this neck of the woods, I'm centrally located between all the best shops in scarborough (grins widely).

I unfortunately can't add more 4 foot tanks, as much as I'd like to


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Haha, invitation accepted! If you're ever in this neck of the woods, I'm centrally located between all the best shops in scarborough (grins widely).
> 
> I unfortunately can't add more 4 foot tanks, as much as I'd like to


Oooo I don't believe I've been to all the shops in Scarborough! Just Big Al's. Sounds like a plan to me, now I just have to get some money saved. If I could just stop with the fish lol.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I thought I had a lot of tanks 

1 - 10G
1 - 46G

and this summer i'm setting up a 120G


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Lemmie know whenever! 

I have...14 'containers' of water at the moment..... i folded and set up two this week.. >.>


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> I unfortunately can't add more 4 foot tanks, as much as I'd like to


LOL I forgot I have another 45G in the bedroom thats going to replace the one thats set up already (its scratched and chipped, gonna be selling it soon)


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Currently I have 13 tanks
1 - 65gal long (48x18x19)
1 - 65gal tall (36x18x24)
1 - 50gal reg (36x18x19)
1 - 40gal breeder (36x18x15)
1 - 30gal breeder (30x18x15)
1 - 23gal long (36x12x12)
3 - 10gal reg (20x10x12)
4 - 5.5gal reg (16x8x10)

Strangely enough I still have a space for 2 more tanks in my living room if I really wanted to... lol


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

> One day you should come out fish store shopping with Tabatha, Jess and myself. They are awesome enablers, I'm the innocent good one.
> 
> *runs away*


Uh yeah riiigggghhhhttttt

Why do I think not!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ahhh, all you people with so many tanks. I wish I could have more tanks. Oh right. I'm a grad student. That's why I can't have more  

Why oh why do I have such tank envy?

I think I might be suffering a flare up of MTS soon...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

1 x 10g
3 x 20g
1 x 40g
1 x 65g

No more room.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I used to have far more than I could count. I think I maxed out in the area of about 45 set up. I do remember that I had over 3000 gallons of heated water in my house...

But the electricity costs, the time spent and the space used caused me to have to reconsider. Now I just have a hundred gallon planted, a 65 with Synodontis, a 35 hospital / quarantine, 1-10 and 3-3 gallon killie tanks. Oh yes, and a fish styro that I use as a fry grow out space. Of course, I do also have empty 125, 40 and 54 gallon tanks sitting in the basement. And about 15 empty tanks between 10 and 30 gallons in my in-laws garage. Oh, and about 20 or so large tanks stored at a site up north...

I should really do something about all those empty tanks.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> Uh yeah riiigggghhhhttttt
> 
> Why do I think not!


Of all the people!!!!

NO SHRIMP FOR YOU 1 YEAR!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I am still waiting for a phone call when you are all going out LFS hopping... I need to do my shopping with some enablers sometime... what am I saying... I am an enabler


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> I am still waiting for a phone call when you are all going out LFS hopping... I need to do my shopping with some enablers sometime... what am I saying... I am an enabler


[Brooklyn Accent] That's what I'm sayin'!!! [/Brooklyn Accent] Okay so it never really ends lol.

And if you're really very nice, Tabatha and Ciddian may even take you to the chip truck! OMG!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lol....MTS is contagious. I only ever had a handful....or is that a roomful? Most I ever had at one time was 2-90s, 35, 20, 10 and a 2. 

After buying one today I'm only at 3 now...so I'm in control...... 


I am. 


...really.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Here's my list:
1--125
1--100
2--65
2--50
2--40
2--35
5--30
2--20
4--15
2--10

That makes it 23.
Oh and a 5000g pond with koi


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

1 - 60 gallon tall
1 - 20 gallon long
2 - 10 gallon
1 - 2.5 gallon

Would seriously ling a 30 gallon but am wondering wtf to put it. The garage is a good option in the summer but the winters would be a bitch. Hmm, would 4 x 200 watt heaters do it?.... naw!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

moon said:


> Here's my list:
> 1--125
> 1--100
> 2--65
> ...


See I hardly have any tanks compared to Moon!   I'd love to see some pond photo's Moon. When you have the time of course!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya! me too!!! <3


----------

